# Green poo...??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I just let my staff x out the back for the toilet (normally they get a walk round the block tot he park this time of night but I'm in alone with my boy)
I noticed she had done a green poo and it really smells!! hmy:

I've not changed her food, or given her anything she doesn't normally get, she's not even had too many treats (my old lab had green poo after eating a pack of 100 treat sticks!) she's doing smelly farts, her breath is a little smellier than usual, but other than that she is herself.

Is it worth a call to the vet in the morning?


----------



## morris (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought green poo is normally just the colour agent that is added to the food my bulldog used to get them too and is prob nothing . However after reading up on it , sometimes it can mean poisening ?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah, maybe it is colouring agent.. she is on tesco puppy food atm and its got green coloured bits in it.
she's not been anywhere to eat anything that would poison her. my OH is away and I'v got the flu so they've been confined to the garden, poor girls! My garden is enclosed, so apart from my back door u cant get near it unles u go thru a block of flats with a secure door and even then the flats have 12ft fence/wall between us and them. on the other side is my lovely neighbours who adore my pets we are all carefull about what we use in or gardens and what is in reach of the pets

shall wait n c what she's like in the morning, i suppose a fone call to the vet cant hurt


----------



## samaria (Nov 10, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> yeah, maybe it is colouring agent.. she is on tesco puppy food atm and its got green coloured bits in it.
> she's not been anywhere to eat anything that would poison her. my OH is away and I'v got the flu so they've been confined to the garden, poor girls! My garden is enclosed, so apart from my back door u cant get near it unles u go thru a block of flats with a secure door and even then the flats have 12ft fence/wall between us and them. on the other side is my lovely neighbours who adore my pets we are all carefull about what we use in or gardens and what is in reach of the pets
> 
> shall wait n c what she's like in the morning, i suppose a fone call to the vet cant hurt


I am agree with poisongirl....I also think so...


----------



## Beckybex (Aug 21, 2008)

I tried our puppy on tesco puppy food and stopped using it for that reason! Her poo was nearly always green and quite soft. We've changed to James Wellbeloved now and she's doing much better. Poo normal and coat much softer.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

oh good. i foned the vet and he says change her food. she is only on tesco puppy just now because i couldnt get to pets at home to get wagg so had to change it over with the last but of wagg i had left! lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> oh good. i foned the vet and he says change her food. she is only on tesco puppy just now because i couldnt get to pets at home to get wagg so had to change it over with the last but of wagg i had left! lol


The only time my dog gets green pooh is when mine hoovers up all the grass clippings dont know why he finds them so tasty. He should have been a cow....


----------



## Nicoleta (Dec 8, 2008)

Usually poos are green if the dog has eat vegetables....


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Nicoleta said:


> Usually poos are green if the dog has eat vegetables....


oh hey that would explain it!  i give them leftovers in their dinner, its usually carrots maybe a couple of chips and a little meat. but the ither day there was quite a few peas left. Lol. She's fine now


----------

